# Watch = ?



## Ronald Reagan (Apr 18, 2008)

I decided to finally start watching a few artists. I've clicked on +Watch over the past few days, and decided that I wanted to see all the stuff the artists I've watched have done, but I can't find the link to view it all.

I'm assuming when you add someone to your watch list, they'll be added to a personal "watch gallery" or something that only lists the people you've watched.

Also, is there any way to auto-watch new artists? I don't want to miss anyone new to the site.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 18, 2008)

On your main page, scroll down and you will see a "Is Watching" box, and within it, you will see all the artists you're watching.  On their page, click on gallery.  You can view up to 48 of their submissions at a time.

As for auto-subscribing, there's not really a need for it, and I could foresee it becoming very annoying, very quickly. My watchlist contains upwards of 1200 people, and I receive some 200-300 submissions (not including journals, comments) a day.  Trust me, you'll have enough fun keeping track of the ones you have.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (Apr 18, 2008)

Kimmerset said:
			
		

> On your main page, scroll down and you will see a "Is Watching" box, and within it, you will see all the artists you're watching.  On their page, click on gallery.  You can view up to 48 of their submissions at a time.
> 
> As for auto-subscribing, there's not really a need for it, and I could foresee it becoming very annoying, very quickly. My watchlist contains upwards of 1200 people, and I receive some 200-300 submissions (not including journals, comments) a day.  Trust me, you'll have enough fun keeping track of the ones you have.



Oh, so there's no way to view all the people you've watched at once (by order of dated submissions)? I have to go through each gallery individually? Doesn't that defeat the point of having a watch list?

EDIT: What I sort of am looking for is a way to "opt-out" of looking at artists. Like, I want to start with being able to see everyone, and then browse through and "hide" the ones that post fetishes that I'm not into from the browse menu. How do I do that (if I can)?


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 18, 2008)

You're kinda stuck seeing the fetishes you don't wanna see if you're watching someone.  If they have the decency, there will be a warning thumbnail about the pending picture.  The way the watch system works is that when someone uploads an art piece or snippet of literature, it appears on a specific page that you can access via the top right of your browser.  It will have <#>S,<#>C,<#>J,<#>W <--  Submissions, comments, journals, watches.  But until then, you're going to have to browse individually if you want to see any of their older works.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 18, 2008)

If you use Firefox and Adblock, you can add filters to filter out a specific user's images. [size=xx-small](Automatically create a filter.)[/size]

Unfortunately, there's no way to do that directly in the site.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2008)

Watchlists merely notify you of *new* submissions by those artists, nothing more.  Though the idea to browse their combined galleries in general is a bit interesting....


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 18, 2008)

Ronald Reagan said:
			
		

> Also, is there any way to auto-watch new artists? I don't want to miss anyone new to the site.



That would be one hell of a complex bit of coding for the site to pick out new artists out of the masses of new users that no doubt appear every day.  (Users of which not all might post any kind of art related pieces.)

I think if you are that worried about potentially missing new art, just check out this link daily:  http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/ 
Because as far as I can tell it shows things in most recently added order.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 18, 2008)

Ronald Reagan said:
			
		

> Oh, so there's no way to view all the people you've watched at once (by order of dated submissions)? I have to go through each gallery individually? Doesn't that defeat the point of having a watch list?



A watch list lets you watch for users to put up new submissions instead of having to check their gallery ever single day to see if anything new has popped up. See, that means that you're watching them, you know? I don't know what else you could possibly expect it to do.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2008)

NoxTigress said:
			
		

> Ronald Reagan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting for sake of readability and users with the dark forum color scheme.  Generally better not to use colors at all.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 19, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Quoting for sake of readability and users with the dark forum color scheme.  Generally better not to use colors at all.


That's a bit cheeky, don't you think?  I use the dark forum theme and can read my posts just fine.

And I like to be different, hence why the color.  :roll:


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 19, 2008)

Plenty of ways to be different, e.g. personality, rather than using a dubiously-readable font color.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2008)

NoxTigress said:
			
		

> That's a bit cheeky, don't you think? I use the dark forum theme and can read my posts just fine.
> 
> And I like to be different, hence why the color.


You DO realize that monitor brightness and contrast tend to vary between users, so a color readable TO YOU might appear darker or lighter to someone else?


----------



## Eevee (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not entirely sure how the OP is expecting watching to work.  Blacklisting is quite the opposite, and for a site that contains normal users as well as artists, would not work as well as VCL's sieve.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (Apr 21, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I am not entirely sure how the OP is expecting watching to work.  Blacklisting is quite the opposite, and for a site that contains normal users as well as artists, would not work as well as VCL's sieve.



Simple enough - some sort of optional notice that appears when someone posts their first piece into their gallery. Easily trackable by setting a flag that goes off the first time someone's gallery goes from 0 to 1 submission.

The reason for asking all this is precisely because the /browse/ list is so difficult to filter. There's no option to "show all art that's not labeled as fat furs, cub furs, digimon, pokemon, or sonic." There's only the option to "show only art that's Sonic" or "show only art that's cub furs."

The browse list says, "It's either all or one. You can't pick and choose."


----------



## Eevee (Apr 21, 2008)

Ronald Reagan said:
			
		

> Simple enough - some sort of optional notice that appears when someone posts their first piece into their gallery.


What, you want to spam *every single user* with a dozen or more questions a day?

1095 users have registered over the weekend.  77 of them already have art uploaded.  That doesn't even count older users who uploaded their first pieces in the same timeframe.

Not all problems can be solved by just jamming more crap into the UI.



			
				Ronald Reagan said:
			
		

> Easily trackable by setting a flag that goes off the first time someone's gallery goes from 0 to 1 submission.


Uh, thanks, but I'm pretty sure I can figure that bit out.



			
				Ronald Reagan said:
			
		

> The reason for asking all this is precisely because the /browse/ list is so difficult to filter. There's no option to "show all art that's not labeled as fat furs, cub furs, digimon, pokemon, or sonic." There's only the option to "show only art that's Sonic" or "show only art that's cub furs."


If this is the problem you are having, then *say so*.  Don't invent a single solution, assume it's the best one, and ask for _that_ to be implemented.  A permanent exclusion filter is already being worked on.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 21, 2008)

Uhm, if you're auto-watching every single artists that comes on board... frankly, well, all you're doing is needlessly eating away resources. There's a button on the site for browsing all new submissions -- use that. It's much easier and will show you all the new art in the exact same manner.


----------

